# Abandoned puppy



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I drove by Petco on my way into work this morning. Someone had tied a cute little black puppy up in front of the store. He was so cold & nervous. I loaded him up in my car & went back home for some cat food (all I had). I've brought him into the office with me. Waiting until Petco opens to call & see if they know anything about him. If not, I'll try to find him a good home or take him to the local shelter. My husband's terribly alergic, or else I would have a tough decision to make.
Looks like he has worms. But he drank 2 bowls of water in nothing flat & a bowl of cat food.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Ohh that's awful. It's so great that you found him!

I honestly cannot imagine what kind of person can just tie up an animal and leave them.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

We can't have dogs in our apartment or I'd already be knocking on your door begging for coffee.

My BF's mom rescued an abandoned dog a few years ago. She's got such severe attachment issues: will not let Kath out of her sight. She freaks out if we're visitng somewhere and she can't immediatelt find Kath. Luckily, she can bring her to work with her. She's warming up to me a bit (only other female) and will find me if she can't find Kath. 

I didn't really get it - I felt sorry for her, hated the owners for dumping her, the usual - but didn't get how bad it is for the poor dogs. Then, one day, we were feeding Kath's horses and there was a flock of birds (crows maybe?) not far away. Kelsey (the dog) stopped what she was doing in mid-stride and stared at the birds, My BF pointed it out. I'm a little slow so didn't understand...he said that's how she used to eat - she scavenged. Where's there's birds, there's food. Seven years later and she's still on the lookout for food.

She is the best dog I have ever met - listens, gentle, friendly, terrific with kids, an all round great dog. In spite of her experiences with humans. She's my hero.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

We can't have dogs in our apartment or I'd already be knocking on your door begging for coffee.

My BF's mom rescued an abandoned dog a few years ago. She's got such severe attachment issues: will not let Kath out of her sight. She freaks out if we're visitng somewhere and she can't immediatelt find Kath. Luckily, she can bring her to work with her. She's warming up to me a bit (only other female) and will find me if she can't find Kath. 

I didn't really get it - I felt sorry for her, hated the owners for dumping her, the usual - but didn't get how bad it is for the poor dogs. Then, one day, we were feeding Kath's horses and there was a flock of birds (crows maybe?) not far away. Kelsey (the dog) stopped what she was doing in mid-stride and stared at the birds, My BF pointed it out. I'm a little slow so didn't understand...he said that's how she used to eat - she scavenged. Where's there's birds, there's food. Seven years later and she's still on the lookout for food.

She is the best dog I have ever met - listens, gentle, friendly, terrific with kids, an all round great dog. In spite of her experiences with humans. She's my hero.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Poor little guy, careful how much food you give him, if the horrible person who tied him up wasn't feeding him often or recently it might shock his system.

Try contacting Helping Hands for Little Paws Phone: 501.888.2702 they are in Little Rock. And hopefully they can take him, He will get all required vet treatments and his shots with them and will go into a foster home until he is adopted out.

Also I would leave Petco out of it, more than likely he wont get vet treatment and they will just try to sell him.

Edited to add more


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woops. Well, make that 2 bowls of food & 3 of water.I won't give him anymore.
Poor guy is stinky. I have to Lysol the office before my boss gets in.
I had already called Petco & the grooming mgr called me back. They have an adoption program set up with a local shelter ("Dogs Only")& he said it sounded like a puppy that was just adopted out last week.
If it's the same one, he's gone downhill in a week.
***************
He just called me back witht the contact info for the lady from Dogs Only shelter. I had also called the LR humane society & they are filled to capacity & gave me the # to another local shelter. I hope he did come from dogs only, as she would take him back. 

He's really warmed up to me & is playing quite a bit. Hope we can find him a home.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Poor little guy. I am so glad you found him PJM. I guess the silver linings for the little pup is that he is no longer with these thoughtless, heartless &^%^%$^ and that they didn't dump him where no-one would find him....why didn't they just take him to a shelter themselves??????

If he's not the pup adopted out last week...what's the bet that he's an xmas present where the novelty has worn off.....

Poor thing, I hope he gets all the love, attention and a wonderful forever home that he deserves...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, my boss came in & said I couldn't keep him there. So I've put him in the bathroom here at home. Poor guy is whining & it breaks my heart. He's so sweet. So calm in the car. I've e-mailed the lady from "Dogs Only" & hopefully she will get back to me. 

I've got friends trying to find a home for him. I hope the fact he has worms won't deter anyone. But it probably will. 

How can 3 bowls of water go in & 4 come out? :shock:


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

PJM said:


> How can 3 bowls of water go in & 4 come out? :shock:


 :lol: Bless him.

I do hope worms doesn't put anyone off, they are pretty easy to treat....


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You can get a small bottle of Nemex 2 at Tractor Supply for like $11.99 stuff is great for worms,I use it for all my puppies and dogs. Good luck finding him a home and kudos to you for caring so much.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Larry! He needs that & a good bath. I was afraid hubby would be upset, since he's very allergic & also since the puppy has worms. But he just text me & said he would never be upset at me for that.  
Here's a picture, it's tough to get one of him, he moves around so much. 
Hedgies are much, much easier to photograph!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Also, Thanks Papilion! I will definately contact them! I really appreciate the help guys.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

PJM - you're my hero and probably the lil pup's hero too


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Poor little guy.  This kind of stuff breaks my heart. He is lucky that you are the one that found him. He looks like a beautiful dog too. I just don't understand some people.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

He's gorgeous! I wish I could swoop in and take him (the worms are no deterrent), but I have neither the finances nor the space for a puppy. I am anxiously awaiting updates on the little guy; thank goodness there are people like you who will lend a helping hand to animals that would otherwise be completely abandoned!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I've got someone stopping by the house tonight to take a look at him. I'm nervous/excited! Going to go home & give him a bath.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awwww, poor little pup.

On top of the bath, be sure to check his ears to make sure he doesn't have ear mites. I would assume with the lack of care he has received, his ears probably weren't cleaned out regularly either. If you see an extra gunky filled ear, just clean it out really well.

And of course, quarantine time as well, handle him last, and be sure to wash hands and change clothes. Better safe than sorry. 

Good luck with finding him a home! I've yet been able to find an animal and not keep them :roll:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, he's so cute! I'm so, so glad you found him PJ! 
Let us know how the visit goes if you can please. I hope it works out.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It may be late tonight or possibly tomorrow before the people can stop by & see him. He's such a sweet heart. My hubby just had to see him when he got home. (I could tell he really liked him. He's so soft & sweet.) He's so shy & timid, poor little thing. 

My boss said he thought he was abused, because of how he reacted to men. I really hope not. I tried to lure him out of the bathroom & into the hallway & he would just run back to the bathroom & peek out at me. Then cautiously come into the hallway, then run back to the bathroom. 

Took him outside to do his business. He just smelled stuff. Then the neighbors dog started barking & that sent him, all in a panic, up to the back door to wait for me.

Hubby said that it wouldn't be a problem to keep him overnight, which I'm really grateful for. I would love to be able to find a home for him, instead of just taking him to the local shelter. (From what I understand, they give them 10 days to be adopted & then...)

The lady from "Dogs only" sent me an e-mail & may have found a foster home for him! So - yay! If the other people don't want him, I think we still have hope.  (Even my sweet husband mentioned something about a heated dog house.)

So...I will keep you posted. But it looks like we will find some kind of home for the little guy. I have to go shower & change now, so I can cuddle with my hedgies! 

*edited to add - I did give him a bath tonight. He was so easy-going & let me do anything to him. He smells much better now.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

aaaw looks like it could be good news for the lil guy. Sounds like he might have had some bad experiences (other than being dumped which is bad enough )so he needs someone with alot of patience while he builds up his trust. He is very lucky you found him


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

What a cute puppy! best wishes to both of you


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww, he looks like a sweet little thing...So glad you found him PJM, and your husband is being just wonderful about all of it! Keeping my fingers crossed that the little one finds a great home with lots and lots of love.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, I had someone stop by to see him. They have 1 large outside dog & were looking for a playmate for him. I think this little guy may be too small. But she took some pictures & will talk it over with her hubby & let me know later today. She just fell in love with him. Such a sweet personality.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Aaaww I hope it works out. I've been thinking of him. Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Xyloart (Dec 6, 2010)

MissC said:


> I didn't really get it - I felt sorry for her, hated the owners for dumping her, the usual - but didn't get how bad it is for the poor dogs. Then, one day, we were feeding Kath's horses and there was a flock of birds (crows maybe?) not far away. Kelsey (the dog) stopped what she was doing in mid-stride and stared at the birds, My BF pointed it out. I'm a little slow so didn't understand...he said that's how she used to eat - she scavenged. Where's there's birds, there's food. Seven years later and she's still on the lookout for food.


That is the saddest thing. 

My sister's cat was a rescue that had been dumped in the woods of Wyoming as a youngster near a campground. Years and years later she saw one of my sister's belts coiled up and started hissing at it and freaking out... my sister figured out she must have met a snake during her time in the woods.

My cat was a street cat and even though I got him as a (skeletal) kitten he never out grew his obsession with food. Even at 13 I have to spread his food out because he eats it so quickly he will puke it up if given it all at once.

Thank goodness you found the little guy; hope everything works out!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Xyloart said:


> My cat was a street cat and even though I got him as a (skeletal) kitten he never out grew his obsession with food. Even at 13 I have to spread his food out because he eats it so quickly he will puke it up if given it all at once.


Breaks your heart, doesn't it...every time I see Kelsey, the first thing I remember is how, although it's six years since she had to scavenge, she always watches birds circling...

You're a good girl PJM. And you, too, Xyloart.


----------



## Xyloart (Dec 6, 2010)

Hooray; I'm a good girl! :3 

Today's my evening to clean the shelter cats' cages; gonna go give them all extra hugs and make sure they know they never have to be hungry again... :,)


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

That poor puppy! People are cruel and heartless.  I hope he's warm and comfy now and he finds a loving home!


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

OMG he is sooo cute, and if I wasn't so far away I would take him in a heartbeat. I hope you are able to find his forever home.....


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, the person who came by today can't take him. But I do have someone else who should be able to. We weren't able to connect today. Hopefully tomorrow. 
Got to get him out of here...can't keep both him & hubby...and he's getting cuter by the minute.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry it didn't work out today, but hopefully tomorrow it will! 

I have a strong allergy to cats and, if your husband is like me with wanting to tone down the symptoms, go to Walmart, or a local drugstore and pick up some Zyrtec, it works great. It lasts for about 5 hours, even though the pack says like 12 hours or so, it doesn't. I use it, and it helps, not tremendously, but it decreases the allergy symptoms.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Ooo, I just thought of something! If you are able to get a really good picture of him, maybe you could paint it and hang it up on your wall. That way, you still get the feeling that he is there and the constant cuteness, without the allergies for your hubby! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That's a good idea! I need to get a good picture of him. Little guy has gotten pretty comfortable with me now & only wants to play - not sit still. :lol: I have been playing with him & taking him outside every morning before work, during my lunch break, when I get home from work & before I clean myself up at night for hedgie-time. 
My hubby gets asthma from dogs & cats. He's got an inhaler, but he stays a bit tight in the chest. The guy can't help himself & has to pet the puppy once a day.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

UPDATE: I just dropped him off with a very nice lady who will foster him until they can find him a forever home. YAY!!! She works for a vet & Has dogs of her own. She said once he's de-wormed, he'll have plenty of buddies to play with.  

I'm so happy for him.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Me too! (happy, I mean, not needing to be de-wormed).

I think foster-mom is going to fall in love with hima nd keep him! Sending good vibes...


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

PJM that is the best news  I'm so happy that he's on his way to finding a new forever home. Well done to you!


----------



## Xyloart (Dec 6, 2010)

\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/

(that's a crowd of cheering people :mrgreen: )


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Xyloart said:


> \o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/
> 
> (that's a crowd of cheering people :mrgreen: )


ooh! i like!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Xyloart said:


> \o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/
> 
> (that's a crowd of cheering people :mrgreen: )


I love that! I'll have to remember it.


----------



## Xyloart (Dec 6, 2010)

Hehehe here's another related one-
First poster posts this:

o/

And then the next poster responds with this:

\o

And that's a high five!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PJM, you're awesome! I wish you were my neighbor!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, that's wonderful! 

You'll have to get the foster mom to get a still picture of him and send it to you, so you can paint it. 



Xyloart said:


> Hehehe here's another related one-
> First poster posts this:
> 
> o/
> ...


I love that idea! 
o/


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

\0

Woohoo!!

*edited to add..."my guy's head is bigger!"


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Latest update:
The puppy is still at his foster house. He's had all his shots & has been neutered. He's having a great time with all the foster parent's dogs & is fitting in well. She has named him Duke (Larry should love that! :lol: ) & says he's learning his name very well. She says he will have no problem finding a forever home, as he's a sweetie. *Yay!*


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That's good to hear! Thank you for updating us.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM said:


> Latest update:
> She has named him Duke (Larry should love that! :lol: )


I do love it!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> \0
> 
> Woohoo!!
> 
> *edited to add..."my guy's head is bigger!"


Yeah...sure...but he's an egghead... :?


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

That is such good news! Thank goodness you found the little guy. And you didn't have to decide between Duke and Hubby :lol: 
If only there were more people in the world like you PJM, and less like the so and so who left the little puppy behind.... grrrrrrr :x


----------



## Xyloart (Dec 6, 2010)

That's great news!!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I love happy endings!


----------

